
What I Learned from One Year of Relentless HARO Pitching - qhoc
https://stories.jotform.com/what-i-learned-from-one-year-of-relentless-haro-pitching-6da1921a1ce4
======
qhoc
I am curious to see any success story on HARO as well. I tried it on and off
for ONE YEAR like the author but I was being very picky. I got just a few
responses and none turned into anything material enough to justify for time
waste.

